# Enduro Fahrtechnik



## Deleted 244202 (17. März 2015)

Enduro hat sich mittlerweile als starker eigener Begriff im MTB-Sport entwickelt. Es gibt endurospezifische Bikes und Ausrüstung und mit der immer besser werdenden Technik entwickeln sich auch die Fahrer weiter! Damit man aber als Fahrer diesem gesteigerten Potenzial im Trail gerecht wird muss auch die eigene Fahrtechnik sich mit entwickeln!
Zunächst handelt es sich bei der Enduro Fahrtechnik um die übliche Fahrtechnik, wie sie allgemein im Trail praktiziert wird. Mittlerweile nimmt auch das Angebot an Enduro-Rennen und die Anzahl an Rennteilnehmern im Enduro-Hobbybereich drastisch zu, daher stellt auch das "Schnellerwerden im Trail" einen Aspekt dar.
Selbst für "Nischenbereiche" wie das Bikebergsteigen gibt es eigene Fahrtechnikserien (siehe "alpines Freeriden"), aber es ist (noch) recht schwer, endurospezifische Tutorials zu finden.


Dieser Thread dient nun dazu Videos, Artikel und allgemein Tutorials zum Thema "Enduro Fahrtechnik" zu sammeln und hier darüber zu diskutieren.

Als kleinen Einstieg ein Video mit einem kurzen Überblick darüber, was alles zu einer Enduro-Fahrtechnik gehören könnte:


----------



## Deleted 244202 (17. März 2015)

Hier noch mal das Video zur Grundposition. Auch im Endurobereich sollte man mit einer guten Grundposition beginnen, da hier eine gute Haltung der Schlüssel zu weiteren Fahrtechniken ist. Das Video von Fabian ist besonders mit Blick auf den Bereich Enduro sehr gut gemacht:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (17. März 2015)

Fabien Barel hatte für die MBUK eine DVD zu dem Thema produziert:


----------



## Marc B (17. März 2015)

Und danach dann noch DAS Video für #enduro


----------



## Deleted 244202 (26. März 2015)




----------



## Deleted 244202 (30. März 2015)

Es wird oft der Tipp gegeben zusammen mit schnelleren Fahrern zu fahren. Nicht jeder hat diese Möglichkeit, aber Videos können da helfen:


----------



## cxfahrer (30. März 2015)

http://ev1.pinkbike.org/vf/40/pbvid-401956.mp4

Auch sehr schön.


----------



## Deleted 244202 (30. März 2015)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> http://ev1.pinkbike.org/vf/40/pbvid-401956.mp4
> 
> Auch sehr schön.


----------



## Jierdan (30. März 2015)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> http://ev1.pinkbike.org/vf/40/pbvid-401956.mp4
> 
> Auch sehr schön.



Ich tue mich schwer, hier zu erkennen, woran die Fahrer scheitern? Liegt da ne Wurzel quer


----------



## Deleted 244202 (30. März 2015)

Jierdan schrieb:


> Ich tue mich schwer, hier zu erkennen, woran die Fahrer scheitern? Liegt da ne Wurzel quer


Nicht nur eine!
Bester Spruch: "Try to take the highline, if you can..."


----------



## Nachtfalke89 (30. März 2015)

Alpe7 schrieb:


> Es wird oft der Tipp gegeben zusammen mit schnelleren Fahrern zu fahren.



Das sollte man aber auch nur dann machen wenn man fahrtechnisch schon bissel fitter ist, sonst übersschätzt man sich oft sehr schnell.

War demletzt mit paar Kollegen unterwegs, fahrtechnisch eher gemischt.
Und einer von den noch nicht so erfahrenen meinte halt er müsse dem Vordermann hinterher heizen wie blöd, trotz der Hinweise für die schwächeren Fahrer, am Anfang erstmal die Strecke kennenzulernen.
Das ging solange gut bis der erste Kicker kam für den er dann natürlich viel zu schnell war, geendet hat die Sache dann mit gebrochenem Handgelenk und geprellter Hüfte.

Daher sollte man solche Tips eher mit Vorsicht genießen, merk ich bei mir auch immer wieder, da neigt man dann ganz schnell dazu aus seiner Komfortzone rauszukommen. 

Auf der anderen Seite bringts aber auch verdammt viel, hat mich jetzt schon öfters mal deutlich vorran gebracht mal nem besseren Fahrer hinterher zu fahren und zu sehen wie der so fährt, nur sollte man da halt auch seine Grenzen kennen und nich ohne Hirn fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (30. März 2015)

Nachtfalke89 schrieb:


> Das sollte man aber auch nur dann machen wenn man fahrtechnisch schon bissel fitter ist, sonst übersschätzt man sich oft sehr schnell.[...]
> Auf der anderen Seite bringts aber auch verdammt viel, hat mich jetzt schon öfters mal deutlich vorran gebracht mal nem besseren Fahrer hinterher zu fahren und zu sehen wie der so fährt, nur sollte man da halt auch seine Grenzen kennen und nich ohne Hirn fahren.



Letzteres ist elementar. Man sollte dem/der Vorfahrer/in vertrauen und den Fahrstil kennen.

Insbesondere sollte man wissen wenn der Vorfahrer dazu neigt Dinge zu überspringen, in dem Fall sollte man das früh genug erkennen wenn abgezogen wird oder nen Bunnyhop können der mind. genauso hoch ist wie der den der Vorfahrer schafft und dann bei gleichem Tempo auch einfach immer abspringen .
Den Punkt der Panikbremsung sollte man auch überschritten haben, wenns brenzlig wird sollte Bremse aufmachen sitzen (Absturzgefahr ausgenommen , da sollte gezieltes Stürzen dann sitzen )...

Könnte man auch zusammenfassen unter: Seine Grenzen kennen und drüber nachdenken was man tut. Macht weitestgehend Verletzungsfrei...

Grüße,
Jan


----------



## Tobiwan (30. März 2015)

jan84 schrieb:


> Letzteres ist elementar. Man sollte dem/der Vorfahrer/in vertrauen und den Fahrstil kennen.
> 
> Insbesondere sollte man wissen wenn der Vorfahrer dazu neigt Dinge zu überspringen, in dem Fall sollte man das früh genug erkennen wenn abgezogen wird oder nen Bunnyhop können der mind. genauso hoch ist wie der den der Vorfahrer schafft und dann bei gleichem Tempo auch einfach immer abspringen .
> Den Punkt der Panikbremsung sollte man auch überschritten haben, wenns brenzlig wird sollte Bremse aufmachen sitzen (Absturzgefahr ausgenommen , da sollte gezieltes Stürzen dann sitzen )...
> ...



Wahre Worte von einem weisen Mann


----------



## jan84 (30. März 2015)

Tobiwan schrieb:


> Wahre Worte von einem weisen Mann



Du bist doch viel eher bei der Eigenschaft des "weisen Manns" angekommen . Wir sollten mal wieder biken


----------



## Marc B (1. April 2015)

Hier kann man sich noch mehr der Schlüsselstellen in Rotorua anschauen, sehr interessant:


----------



## Deleted 244202 (1. April 2015)




----------



## Marc B (2. April 2015)

Verspielte Enduro Action mit zwei altbekannten Könnern  Kann man sich was abschauen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerBergschreck (2. April 2015)

Es gibt keine spezielle Enduro-Fahrtechnik, aber es muss ja alle paar Jahre 'ne neue Sau durchs Dorf getrieben werden, damit die Kasse klingelt.

In dem im Ursprungsbeitrag gezeigten Video werden übliche Fahrtechniken gezeigt, wie sie in üblichen Fahrtechnikkursen gelehrt werden. Dazu braucht man nicht zwangsläufig ein Enduro, das geht auch mit nem XC Hardtail.


----------



## Deleted 244202 (2. April 2015)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> In dem im Ursprungsbeitrag gezeigten Video werden übliche Fahrtechniken gezeigt, wie sie in üblichen Fahrtechnikkursen gelehrt werden. Dazu braucht man nicht zwangsläufig ein Enduro, das geht auch mit nem XC Hardtail.


Ein ursprünglicher Gedanke von Endurorennen war sogar, dass es egal ist, mit welchem Rad man teilnimmt. Hauptsache man hat Spaß!
Rest siehe meinen Eingangspost:


Alpe7 schrieb:


> Zunächst handelt es sich bei der Enduro Fahrtechnik um die übliche Fahrtechnik, wie sie allgemein im Trail praktiziert wird. Mittlerweile nimmt auch das Angebot an Enduro-Rennen und die Anzahl an Rennteilnehmern im Enduro-Hobbybereich drastisch zu, daher stellt auch das "Schnellerwerden im Trail" einen Aspekt dar.


Bei der Fahrtechnik ist es wichtig auf was man seinen Fokus legt. Und die Herangehensweise hier im Endurobereich hat da schlichtweg eine andere Zielsetzung.


----------



## jan84 (7. April 2015)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Es gibt keine spezielle Enduro-Fahrtechnik, aber es muss ja alle paar Jahre 'ne neue Sau durchs Dorf getrieben werden, damit die Kasse klingelt.
> [...]



"Enduro" im Sinne der Rennen (sonst hat der Begriff mMn. wenig Daseinsberechtigung):

Die Fahrtechnik ist teilw. schon ne andere, gerade wenn man mit Wegen vergleicht die nicht nur fürs Biken angelegt wurden, insbesondere wenn man die Wege mit Wanderern und anderen nutzt.

Im Rennen kommt primär auf die Geschwindigkeit an...
Da werden die Linien manchmal einfach hässlicher,
- man ist teilweise mit nurnoch eingeschränkter Kontrolle unterwegs (auf Sicht sicher anhalten funktioniert dann nicht mehr immer), 
- man verlässt teilweise eher die ausgefahrene Linie,
- man hinterlässt Spuren,
...

Es tut immer mal wieder gut sich das vor Augen zu führen...

Grüße,
Jan


----------



## Deleted 244202 (8. April 2015)




----------



## mw.dd (9. April 2015)

jan84 schrieb:


> *"Enduro" im Sinne der Rennen (sonst hat der Begriff *mMn. *wenig Daseinsberechtigung):*



Das gehört eingerahmt.


----------



## LasseCreutz (13. April 2015)

Vor allem das Fahren auf Sicht ist etwas, das besondere Beachtung verdient. In den Meisten Bikevideos wird die Linienwahl thematisiert. Bei einem Endurorennen hat man für diese aber teilweise nur eine halbe Sekunde, wenn nicht sogar noch weniger Zeit.

- Gibt es von erfahrenen (Renn)Fahrern Tipps wie man diese spontane Linienwahl vernünftig trainieren und verbessern kann?

Ab dem Moment in dem man die Sachen fährt, ist es das selbe alte Spiel.
- Gute Grundposition
- Saubere Kurventechnik
- Wegdrücken von Geländekanten
- Wellen zum Pumpen nutzen
- Ruppige Stellen überspringen
- usw...

Daher sehe ich in der spontanen Linienwahl den einzigen wirklichen Unterschied...


----------



## michik (14. April 2015)

Die Linienwahl trainieren kannst du nur in entsprechendem Gelände ;-) 
Die Linienwahl verbessern kannst du anfangs so: fahren, fahren, fahren. Mit der Zeit bekommt man ein Gefühl dafür was Schnell ist und auch dafür was wenig Kraft kostet (ist häufig nicht das selbe) 
Als einstiegstipp: fahre dort, wo das Wasser den weg runter laufen würde. In der Regel liegen hier die kleineren geröllbrocken, es ist aber meistens Kurviger (am Anfang Sollte man die einfachste Variante auf einem Trail suchen, wenn man diese schnell und eindeutig identifizieren kann, hat man immer einen Plan B wenn es später um Geschwindigkeit geht) 
Um schnell zu werden braucht man dann zwei Dinge: erstens das wissen, wie man eine verkackte Linienwahl noch rettet (Plan B) und zweitens den Willen, den sicheren Bereich zu verlassen und neues auszuprobieren (zb direkte Linie über Felsen, Baumstümpfe, dicke Wurzeln, die man dann später als Absprung nutzt.)
Grundsätzlich gibt es zwei variablen, die Schnell/ langsam machen: wie direkt (kurz)  ist deine Linie?  Wie stark wirst du auf deiner Linie abgebremst (durch Hindernisse, kurven usw.)? 
Wer den besten Kompromiss aus direkter Linie und geringstmöglichem widerstand fährt, hat gute Karten am schnellsten zu sein 

Natürlich gibt's unzählige kleinere limitierende Faktoren :
Fitness 
Genauigkeit mit der die Linie getroffen wird 
Schnell in einem Sektor oder schnell auf der ganzen strecke
Material 
Usw.,  da kann man sich tot - denken bei... 
Deswegen, 
Ride on!


----------



## jan84 (14. April 2015)

LasseCreutz schrieb:


> Vor allem das Fahren auf Sicht ist etwas, das besondere Beachtung verdient. In den Meisten Bikevideos wird die Linienwahl thematisiert. Bei einem Endurorennen hat man für diese aber teilweise nur eine halbe Sekunde, wenn nicht sogar noch weniger Zeit.
> 
> - Gibt es von erfahrenen (Renn)Fahrern Tipps wie man diese spontane Linienwahl vernünftig trainieren und verbessern kann?
> [...]



Ganz elementar und sauber sollte sitzen, gerne bis zum Erbrechen üben : Bunnyhop, Pumptrackfahren, Technik für offene Kurven, Technik für Anlieger (die gibts auf Naturstrecken in klein ohne Ende ), dosiertes Bremsen & im richtigen Moment die Finger von der Bremse lassen. Bremsen, Kurven, ein arbeitendes Fahrwerk bringt erstmal alles Fahrwiderstand. Der sollte soweit wie es geht minimiert werden. 
Wenns einen mal aus der anvisierten Linie wirft darf man nicht nervös werden und die Bremsen zumachen. => Vor allem brauchs Selbstvertrauen, die schnellen Linien sind manchmal so ein bisschen do-or-die, fährt man rein gibts kein zurück.  

Danach brauchs vorallem viel Erfahrung auf Trails. Also nicht immer nur die selben Trails fahren sondern ab in neue Gebiete, mit neuen Leuten fahren. Wenn der Vorfahrer gute Linien fährt lohnt sich Nachfahren, sind die Linien scheisse lieber bisschen Abstand halten und Blickführung üben .  

Mir hats viel geholfen irgendwann mal 2-3 Schritte zurückzugehen und sich auf saubere Ausführung der ganzen Grundtechniken zu konzentrieren. Außerdem im Rennen nicht versuchen zu pushen, sondern einfach entspannt in nem flotten Tourentempo runterzufahren. 

Grüße,
Jan


----------



## michik (14. April 2015)

jan84 schrieb:


> die schnellen Linien sind manchmal so ein bisschen do-or-die, fährt man rein gibts kein zurück.



hihi das stimmt, aber deswegen machen sie ja auch so spaß  no risk, no fun 
irgendwo kommt man nachher immer raus, wenn man die linie verlässt, vll. wäre es in dem kontext noch wichtig zu erwähnen: üben den kopf einzuziehen, wenn man in richtung bäume abschmiert^^


----------



## Deleted 244202 (27. Januar 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

